# natural edge bowl, my first ever



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a picture of my first ever turned natural edge bowl, cherry.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Mitch....

You tease....where's the picture of your natural edge bowl..???

Now you got me hangin'.....Are ya gonna post one..???


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*NE turning*

I posted the picture of the NE bowl but it didn't show up in my post where I wanted it to. Look in my gallery it is in one of the two pictures. Can't see it very well, I had to resize it so much to be allowed to post it here, it is hard too see. I am going to repost it again along with other NE bowls. I enjoy making them. Just finished making a small round one 15 minutes ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*NE turning*

I am wondering about now, are there any wood turners on this forum? I posted about ten pictures of my bowl turnings and never got one comment, good or bad, is this always like this?:furious: Discouraging at the least. Mitch


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry Mitch. Most people don't comment on the picture gallery but will say something if you post a picture in a thread. 

Nice looking bowls. How hard is it to keep the natural edge?

Just because someone doesn't comment on your stuff doesn't mean that they don't like it. I find that I keep saying the same things about different people projects and sound like a broken record. There are only so many ways that you can compliment someone without repeating yourself.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I just had the time to look at your photos, and I am very impressed. I am not a turner, but as the weeks go by, the guys who do a lot of this will be looking. Anyway, great work! And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Mitch,

I just got a look ay your gallery. Nice work....

What are you using for finish...they look like they are still wet...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I also like that table...did ya build that..???


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Big Dave*

Sorry I didn't know that people don't comment on a guys gallery pictures. I wasn't looking for praise alone,just wanted to know what the viewer thought, good or bad. Guess I was tired and got a little discouraged last night.
So if I was to post another picture, must I make a new thread each time Dave?
As far as keeping the natural edge and how tough it is, I never ever saw a bowl like this till last November when I bought my new lathe, then had to teach myself how to turn this type bowl. I just started turning 
so it can't be that hard. Actuall, if you keep a very sharp bowl gouge when turning the bowl and your careful, you can keep the edge pretty good. If you don't Dave, there is always glue.lol.
I just looked at your page, Wow!!!, now that is some nice work. I love them log railings, going back there and look around again . Thanks Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Burlkraft*

Thanks for the reply. I am using shellac and poly for the finish. If I told you how many coats you wouldn't believe me and think I'm nuts.
The table is in my basement right next to my shop. Years ago I used to make outdoor furniture and I would make a table (picnic table size) then make the seats same as this but narrower on each side. Used to cut out hearts on each piece and they would sell like hotcakes, probably still would. I wasn't a turner very long but I am a lifetime woodworker. :yes: Mitch


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

really nice work there Mitch. You make bowls alot better than you post pictures of them.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Texas Timbers*

Now there is an honest man, tells it like he sees it. It's the truth though. Thanks lol:yes:


----------

